# Eastern arc vs Western arc



## FastNOC (Sep 11, 2007)

Got a question. I called in and set up getting another HD DVR delivered next week. I also told the CSR I wanted to be switched from the western arc to the eastern because my hd locals aren't on the western.

Does anyone know what general direction I will need to move my dish? are they even remotely close to the same direction?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

How are you in San Diego and your locals not on Western arc? Wouldn't make sense for San Diego locals to be on Eastern arc.


----------



## dsp81 (Apr 12, 2008)

You can check your angles using Dishpointer. Put in your address, click Multi-LNB Setups, choose Dish 1000.4 from drop down box, and move the dish location to where you want it.

Have you moved from San Diego? San Diego locals are on 110 (EA is 61.5, 72.7, and 77). Also, the EA and WA use different dishes (1000.2 vs 1000.4). If you need EA, you will get a new dish.


----------



## FastNOC (Sep 11, 2007)

Stewart Vernon said:


> How are you in San Diego and your locals not on Western arc? Wouldn't make sense for San Diego locals to be on Eastern arc.


I ahve two homes. actually i need to update my profile. one in phoenix and one in arkansas (hot springs)_



dsp81 said:


> You can check your angles using Dishpointer. Put in your address, click Multi-LNB Setups, choose Dish 1000.4 from drop down box, and move the dish location to where you want it.
> 
> Have you moved from San Diego? San Diego locals are on 110 (EA is 61.5, 72.7, and 77). Also, the EA and WA use different dishes (1000.2 vs 1000.4). If you need EA, you will get a new dish.


Perfect, thank you! I should be fine. there's a huge hill behind me but i can easily see the sats. and the eastern seems to be close to the same direction. and yes I'm using a 1000.2 right now and expect a new dish. i'm sure it'll be expensive to do this whole deal. it should be free since it's not my fault the local hd channels aren't on the sats i look at.


----------



## bruin95 (Apr 23, 2006)

Western arc? Is there even such a thing?


----------



## ehb224 (Apr 4, 2008)

FastNOC said:


> it should be free since it's not my fault the local hd channels aren't on the sats i look at.


It was free for me. I was set up with a dish 500 and a wing dish for 61.5 and they put my locals on 77 for the HD feeds. Since I am an HD customer with all mpeg4 equipment they switched out my 2 dishes for the 1000.4 at no charge and no extension of contract....It was just done Thursday.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

bruin95 said:


> Western arc? Is there even such a thing?


Since the 61.5; 72; 77 combination has been labeled as the Eastern Arc, the 110; 119; 129 has been dubbed "The Western Arc".


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

ehb224 said:


> It was free for me. I was set up with a dish 500 and a wing dish for 61.5 and they put my locals on 77 for the HD feeds. Since I am an HD customer with all mpeg4 equipment they switched out my 2 dishes for the 1000.4 at no charge and no extension of contract....It was just done Thursday.


I wonder if anyone in this situation ever got a wing dish for 77 (presuming they had a 1000.2 and get their national HD from 129)? This may be necessary if any MPEG-2 receivers are still active on the account.


----------



## Lt Disher (Mar 4, 2009)

bruin95 said:


> Western arc? Is there even such a thing?


On the DISH network lookup tool they use both terms Eastern arc and Western arc. DISH uses both terms, but they have done more talking about the EA.

http://www.dishretailer.com/dmalookup.html


----------



## iceman3233 (Apr 14, 2009)

Eastern Arc CANNOT be requested. Only certain cities are elgible. Even if the case of NLOS for western arc sats you are SOL.


----------



## chainblu (May 15, 2006)

You must have missed the memo on NLOS Arc Flipping. It can be and is done.


----------



## FastNOC (Sep 11, 2007)

lol yeah i have a real hard time believing that they wouldn't allow you to change when they put the only option for HD locals on the eastern arc.

And I'm guessing since the hdlocals are there, it's pretty eligible


----------



## fmcomputer (Oct 14, 2006)

Stewart Vernon said:


> How are you in San Diego and your locals not on Western arc? Wouldn't make sense for San Diego locals to be on Eastern arc.


Does not make sense to have Youngstown, OH HD Locals on Western Arc.


----------



## ShapeShifter (Apr 21, 2008)

fmcomputer said:


> Does not make sense to have Youngstown, OH HD Locals on Western Arc.


Perhaps they are there because Youngstown got HD locals before the Eastern Arc was established, and they haven't been migrated yet? (If such an Eastern Arc migration is even being planned?)

I'm in a similar situation, except that it's my SD locals that are on the Western Arc, while the HD stations are on 61.5. So that means I need two dishes. Buffalo is supposed to migrate to the Eastern Arc eventually, I just wish they would hurry up an do it so I can move to a single dish. (I wish I could just ignore the SD locals in favor of the HD version, but there are several stations that are SD only, and one of them is one my wife likes to watch!)


----------



## iceman3233 (Apr 14, 2009)

There is no memo on arc flipping it is not allowed dono where you get your info?


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

iceman3233 said:


> There is no memo on arc flipping it is not allowed dono where you get your info?


Not entirely true. Change from West to East and vice-versa IS allowed, but only on new connects with NLOS issues on one arc. That said, there have been exceptions allowing the change from WA to EA for an existing customer, but they are extremely rare.


----------



## ShapeShifter (Apr 21, 2008)

coldsteel said:


> That said, there have been exceptions allowing the change from WA to EA for an existing customer, but they are extremely rare.


Are there any restrictions on an existing customer who already has only ViP equipment and updated smartcards from buying and mounting their own 1000.4 and making the switch to EA themselves? My understanding is that there are no programming changes required by E*, it's just a matter of having the right equipment. I'm guessing the real issue is that E* doesn't want to pay for equipment simply because the customer wants to make an arbitrary switch? Or am I off base here?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

ShapeShifter said:


> Are there any restrictions on an existing customer who already has only ViP equipment and updated smartcards from buying and mounting their own 1000.4 and making the switch to EA themselves?


Nope, no problems doing that.



> My understanding is that there are no programming changes required by E*, it's just a matter of having the right equipment. I'm guessing the real issue is that E* doesn't want to pay for equipment simply because the customer wants to make an arbitrary switch? Or am I off base here?


You are correct. And remember: for most existing customers, moving to EA would require more than just changing the dish; any non-ViP receivers also need to be replaced, further increasing costs for virtually zero return for Dish. That's why they don't do EA for existing customers (at this time; eventually, that will change).


----------



## chainblu (May 15, 2006)

iceman3233 said:


> There is no memo on arc flipping it is not allowed dono where you get your info?


Do your homework!

It's a DishNote. There's a copy of it on the wall of our tech room.
It is allowed. I've done 4 or 5 Arc Flips from WA to EA due to NLOS within the last 2 weeks.


----------



## scoobyxj (Apr 15, 2008)

chainblu said:


> Do your homework!
> 
> It's a DishNote. There's a copy of it on the wall of our tech room.
> It is allowed. I've done 4 or 5 Arc Flips from WA to EA due to NLOS within the last 2 weeks.


I have done this as well on HD upgrades. NOLS on the 129* and a foreseeable problem in the very near future on the 119*. In Fact I just got a phone call from a customer yesterday thanking me again for getting him on HD on his upgrade I done about three weeks ago. He had three other techs out there saying he was SOL.


----------



## biz56 (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm in the Charlotte NC market and evaluating D & E options. Wish Dish, can I receive my Charlotte locals, SD & HD programming on 110, 119, & 129? I have a LOS problem with the the EA. Even if I don't need the EA now, will some of my programming likely move to EA in the future? Also, is there a PQ difference between WA and EA?

Thanks.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

biz56, currently you can use a Dish 1000+ (110/118.75/119/129) on the WA to get all your HD. The Charlotte HD locals were introduced on 118.75° and later also added to 61.5°.


----------



## biz56 (Apr 15, 2009)

Has Dish announced any intentions to discontinue the eastern hd local feeds on CONUS 118.75 in favor of the spotbeams on 61.5 as they become available? If I get a WA installation now, that would be setting me up for dish relocation and arc flip or a second dish somewhere down the road. That would be good information to have now. Thanks.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

biz56 said:


> Has Dish announced any intentions to discontinue the eastern hd local feeds on CONUS 118.75 in favor of the spotbeams on 61.5 as they become available? If I get a WA installation now, that would be setting me up for dish relocation and arc flip or a second dish somewhere down the road. That would be good information to have now. Thanks.


There are no spotbeams on 61.5, and there won't be until Dish can get a new satellite there in mid/late 2010, assuming a successful launch.

The sat that was intended to replace 61.5 last year, AMC-14, experienced a 2nd-stage launch failure and never got where it needed to go. It had a phased array antenna system that would have provided a lot of spot-beam capability. The insurance was collected for the launch failure, and the insurance company sold the bird to the US government.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

I beg your pardon - there are LOTS of spotbeams on 61.5 - they are on the former Rainbow satellite . Echostar 3 IS getting a bit long in tooth, but it hasn't had the failures of Echostar 4 either.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

biz56 said:


> Has Dish announced any intentions to discontinue the eastern hd local feeds on CONUS 118.75 in favor of the spotbeams on 61.5 as they become available?


Not that I've heard. They installed a bunch of "+" dishes for the 118.7 launched locals, so they'd have to give free re-points to every one if they wanted to drop those locals off of 118.7.

I suspect it will be quite a while before it becomes a forced situation, although I might find myself voluntarily going to Eastern arc before that happens.


----------



## biz56 (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks, Stewart. What would be the advantage of the EA to you?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

For me (northeast of Raleigh/ Wake Forest) - better LOS than 110/119 (129 is No LOS for me due to trees).


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Similar to Scooper... I have better luck with 129 now with the new satellite, but I still always had better 61.5 signal... and I might be able to have a single dish scenario again.


----------



## Brew66 (Apr 26, 2006)

Can privately owned 1000 Plus and 1000.4 and receiver be installed together and what kind of switch would be required?

Thanks,


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

More info please. What are you trying to accomplish? Which satellites do you need to see, and for what programming? Do you get STL HD locals or international channels? Is there a line-of-sight issue you're trying to work around?


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Brew66 said:


> Can privately owned 1000 Plus and 1000.4 and receiver be installed together and what kind of switch would be required?
> 
> Thanks,


 Yes... but not with all orbits being read by the IRD's.










The switch depends on the outcome your looking for.

BTW: When 72.7 is present, 72.7 takes priority over 119 west. In fact I am unable to read anything off 119 west with 72.7 connected.

I am using a DPP44 with a pair of DP21 trunked off of two of the outputs, which provides 61.5, 72.7, 77, 110, and 118.75 to one receiver. Using a DPP separator in this scenario will not work.


----------

